# Fussy 8 week old



## tommyg

My 8 week old is a nightmare during the day and reguarly goes into meltdown, won't suckle, won't sleep I am trying to get him into a routine. I wonder if you ladies have any ideas. I was thinking of buying a sling would it help?


----------



## Fifi61467

My ragbag is often like that and a spell in the sling alwAys works wonders for him
Good luck


----------



## Rachel_C

I would say stop trying to get him into a routine. Babies that young have regularly changing needs so even if you try and come up with a routine that you think will suit him, chances are his needs will be different in a week's time. And at that young age, it's very difficult to impose something that isn't exactly what he wants/needs to do (and I'd say at that age, a want is a need). Just give it some time and try to be open to changes. By a couple of months, my LO had made her own routine and it worked really well for us from then until about 14 months old with a few tweaks here and there, which she made herself. 

Maybe try a week of recording exactly when he wants to eat, sleep, interact etc. After that you should have a pretty good idea of what he needs. Sometimes he will have a bad day and will need encouraging to stick to his own routine but that's very different to trying to make him stick to yours.

A sling is a great idea if he's unsettled though. Even if not, they're great :)


----------



## tommyg

Rachel_C said:


> I would say stop trying to get him into a routine. Babies that young have regularly changing needs so even if you try and come up with a routine that you think will suit him, chances are his needs will be different in a week's time. And at that young age, it's very difficult to impose something that isn't exactly what he wants/needs to do (and I'd say at that age, a want is a need). Just give it some time and try to be open to changes. By a couple of months, my LO had made her own routine and it worked really well for us from then until about 14 months old with a few tweaks here and there, which she made herself.
> 
> Maybe try a week of recording exactly when he wants to eat, sleep, interact etc. After that you should have a pretty good idea of what he needs. Sometimes he will have a bad day and will need encouraging to stick to his own routine but that's very different to trying to make him stick to yours.
> 
> A sling is a great idea if he's unsettled though. Even if not, they're great :)

I need to impose a nap routine on him at the moment he will go for hours and hours without napping on Sunday he was awake from 8am to 4pm with just a 20min sleep. It ended in complete meltdown, overtired unable to sleep and hungry but too tired to suckle. 

Sometimes he'll nap on me but then I don't get a chance to do anything or eat no good for a BFing mum.


----------



## SBB

My LO loved being in the sling and would always sleep in it around that age, so might be a good way to get him to nap if he won't any other way! My LO is the same he hates going to sleep and fights it all the time... 

X x x


----------



## tommyg

Which sling would you recomend? Would you put LO in it at set times?


----------



## Rachel_C

tommyg said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> I would say stop trying to get him into a routine. Babies that young have regularly changing needs so even if you try and come up with a routine that you think will suit him, chances are his needs will be different in a week's time. And at that young age, it's very difficult to impose something that isn't exactly what he wants/needs to do (and I'd say at that age, a want is a need). Just give it some time and try to be open to changes. By a couple of months, my LO had made her own routine and it worked really well for us from then until about 14 months old with a few tweaks here and there, which she made herself.
> 
> Maybe try a week of recording exactly when he wants to eat, sleep, interact etc. After that you should have a pretty good idea of what he needs. Sometimes he will have a bad day and will need encouraging to stick to his own routine but that's very different to trying to make him stick to yours.
> 
> A sling is a great idea if he's unsettled though. Even if not, they're great :)
> 
> I need to impose a nap routine on him at the moment he will go for hours and hours without napping on Sunday he was awake from 8am to 4pm with just a 20min sleep. It ended in complete meltdown, overtired unable to sleep and hungry but too tired to suckle.
> 
> Sometimes he'll nap on me but then I don't get a chance to do anything or eat no good for a BFing mum.Click to expand...

I didn't mean that you should just let him stay awake for 24 hours or anything :) I mean that you can observe when he's starting to get tired, even if he doesn't know it, and then come up with a routine from that, rather than thinking "Ok, I like a shower at 9am, so I'll put him to sleep then, and then again when Trisha is on" :rofl: I'm sure you weren't going to do that but some people do! And it is useful to spend a week recording when you think he gets tired or hungry and see if you can spot patterns that will help you both on days when he doesn't clearly display the signs.


----------



## SBB

I used a moby wrap, they are good but quite fiddly, and now he's bigger (he's 18lbs at least now, at 15 weeks, so he's a HUGE baby!) I would prefer a mei tai or something. But the moby is good as you can tuck their head in while they're sleeping. 
If I'd bought a new one already I'd offer to lend you mine but I still use it while I'm deciding what to get! 

Someone may be able to recommend a sling that will last til he's a bit older that will also work now.

I would pop him in it for a nap just when he was tired. He'd soon nod off walking around. I now have to put LO in his pram and rock him to sleep, if he won't sleep (when I know he's tired) I'll get him out and try again in half an hour... 

X x x


----------

